# In spite of DR/DR



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

This is my life http://www.broadbandreports.com/pics/di ... 0?folder=0 I took these..


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

You're a really good photographer x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice pics. And the car is pretty cool.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Brilliant man.

What digital camera do you own?

:roll:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow - some of that really is fantastic. Really good stuff. Except the cat ones. That's too easy. :wink: And thank god you didn't have any photos of rainbows. That would have destroyed your cred completely.

See...despite how you feel, or rather - as you said, in spite of your DR/DP, beneath the whirling mass of anguish you feel, you are still you, and will feel like yourself again.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> And thank god you didn't have any photos of rainbows. That would have destroyed your cred completely.


 :evil: I think it would have been excellent if you had pictures of rainbows... but really space great pics.


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you every one... it mans a lot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

Very good pictures!! 

The "WAKE UP" boat had me laughing... far too appropriate...


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Can I just say something...first of all, good pictures and all that...i have a request though...more people pictures. That first pic of those two little minxes dipping their palate in the cookie jar, so to speak, is simply delectable. But then that's all, except for a shadow pic and your friend's face.

I'm just partial to faces in photography. Personal preference and all that...nothing against your landscapes, close-ups, still-life, etc. I just prefer pictures of faces.

Another question: I'm wondering if you could be a little less subtle with your pic of the mental institution... :lol: :wink: :lol: Loved that pic!

Also...a suggestion for your friend who carves faces in trees...ok, seriously, think of how hilarious this would be. He should go deep into some forgotten wooded area somewhere and find a series of trees which live and grow inconspicuously in amongst the dark labyrinthine causeways of the forest. He should then randomly select some secluded little recess where no one would ever think to go....and while there, carve hideously grotesque faces on whatever trees happen to thrive...some of the carvings should be demonic and horrifying...others mocking and jester-esque.

At some point before the trees outgrow the carvings which your friend has bequethed to them some poor soul will wander into that area of the woods, confused, lost, disoriented. In a terrifying moment to be unequalled in the history of hinterland horrors, he'll stumble into the area of the "faces"...raise his weary eyes and gaze upon the unnatural abomination. The thoughts, subconsciously infiltrating his brain in a split second, will be that no one in their right mind would go to the trouble of randomly assembling such a menagerie of horrors and therefore this must be some sort of supernatural phenomenon designed to drive him toward insanity...the demons of the world alighting in the darkened depths of the dense foliage. Hopefully, as in the movies, birds will squak and thunder will roll in the distance so as to lend a more compellingly horrific aspect to the entire scenario. If the Gods are game to conspire, perhaps a storm will rise from the deeps of nothingness to roar down upon him at that moment of reckoning.

In any case, he'll run screaming from the woods like a madman. Hilarity shall indeed abound. Give it a thought. And in any case, keep up the good work.

s.


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

The face was there, in the shape of the bark my brother just painted the features on. It was made by god. Found by man.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I noticed the $5 Aussie note on your keyboard (next to the pipe). Where did you get it?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

ah, so impressive not sure what to say...wow,awesome

question, the one with the thing thats says adelaide what is that?


----------

